# Hobie Owner Opinions



## gottafish

I'd like to see if there is as much love for the Hobie out there as I have for mine. We now have a Kayak review section. If you own a Hobie, please give your opinion on it *here *or any advice to help those in the market for a quality kayak to make an informed decision.


----------



## Tugboat

I sold my bay boat earlier this winter and I was depressed about it but it had to be done. So I decided to look at getting a kayak now I had a tarpon 120 about six years ago and the fishing-was good in it so I looked at every yak I could find I wanted the best fit for me so I chose a Hobie pro angler and I absolutely love it and I think the fishing is better than in the boat and cheaper as soon as I get ff and gps and start fishing the same gulf spots as I did in the boat I'll never have a reason to buy another boat so what I'm saying is yes i Freakin love my Hobie


----------



## Bill Braskey

I have never fished out of another yak, so I'm obviously biased. However, when pulling reds from under docks, there is no substitute for the mirage drive (hands-free).


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

I started with my mini-x and upgraded to an outback this year - while they are expensive they are well worth the money. My wife got hers the week after I got mine and she won't even try the mini-x to see the difference. We sold the Cape Horn this spring and have not regretted it. We have a lot of fun on the Hobie's without the extra cost of boat expense.


----------



## bbarton13

i also own a hobie pro angler! best decision i have ever made. peddles are the way to go hands free fishing. no paddle to fumble around


----------



## danjammy

I bought an old outback with the peddle drive missing and didn't have a lot of fun fighting with that big, heavy, wide yak. I finally got my drive and I can pretty much say this is the only way to go. Even an older boat can be a LOT of fun. Went out last night and caught and released a pile of trout. Kept a 23"er, 18"er and a 15"er for a weekend snack. 

Long and the short......Get a Hobie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Got my outback in Feb and have loved every minute! Now I have a revolution ordered for the wife!


----------



## X-spurt

*Maximum capacity*

I have a Malibu x-factor and although it's alittle heavy it has a 600 lbs. max capacity. I have also noticed the same with the pro angler, but the outback is only like 350. How well does it ride all weighted down with gear, ice, and fish? Do any of the bigger Hobie owners out there ever get scared of capsizing getting right at the outback max?


----------



## Ardiemus

*Low Riding*

Well, I was out fishing my Outback with Brandon in his PA and we saw 3 other yaks fishing the 3 Mile bridge like us.....they were not in Hobies...man they were sitting LOW in the water. If they had caught a 10lb+ fish I bet they would have taken on water. One of them was a lady....she petit so I know it wasn't the larger men's weight along. My Outback still sits high enough even when loaded with ice and all my "stuff".


----------



## eodryan

I've got 2 revos mine is set up as a fishing yak and "my wife's" is pretty much stock. Mostly my friends end up using it when they don't have a yak or they don't have a Hobie. They're awesome and cut through the waves really well. It's kind of a trade off with the space vs. the outback, but I've never really found myself wishing I had a wider yak. I started off in a hobie, but being able to move and use your hands for fishing stuff is pretty awesome.


----------



## pompanopete

My first was a tarpon 140... I loved it. But it was a pain to paddle into the wind. And fishing was a hazzle, paddle fish, paddle fish. Then came the hobie outback I have had since the fall, I truly love it. The hands are free to fish or rig up baits and in the wind it handles like a charm. I am still working on the storage issues. Wish they had a mini PA. LOL


----------



## PAWGhunter

Resisted for long enough, but I'm going to get myself a 2011 Outback for Fathers Day...donating the Prowler to my dad. Gonna feel like a sissy pedaling(haha just kidding), but I'm looking forward to chasing schools of bait around without having to switch back and forth between rod and paddle.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

PAWGhunter said:


> Resisted for long enough, but I'm going to get myself a 2011 Outback for Fathers Day...donating the Prowler to my dad. Gonna feel like a sissy pedaling(haha just kidding), but I'm looking forward to chasing schools of bait around without having to switch back and forth between rod and paddle.


 
You will not regret it - I spent about 8hrs on mine Sunday - and cutting thru the wind was so easy compared to my old paddle kayak..


----------



## BlackJeep

X-spurt said:


> I have a Malibu x-factor and although it's alittle heavy it has a 600 lbs. max capacity. I have also noticed the same with the pro angler, but the outback is only like 350. How well does it ride all weighted down with gear, ice, and fish? Do any of the bigger Hobie owners out there ever get scared of capsizing getting right at the outback max?


Love my Hobie Outbacks. I have two!

Hobie Outback specs...


* Length:* 12' 1" / 3.68 m
* Width:* 33" / .84 m
* MirageDrive® Weight:* 6.6 lbs / 3 kg
* Hull Weight:* 66 lbs / 29.9 kg
* Capacity:* 400 lbs / 181 kg
* Crew:* 1
 
Just wanted to correct the weight capacity on the Outback. 350 would be cutting it close for some with all the gear. 400 should be enough for most. I know I probably go offshore with 80-100 lbs of gear + 200 lbs of me. I've never worried about tipping except in the surf where anyone would be affected. Heavier might actually be better in the surf.


----------



## X-spurt

Cool thanks for the info. 50 lbs would make alot of difference and make me feel alot safer


----------



## want2yak

I love my outback bought it new in 2005 after i sold my boat. Cant ever see myself buying another power boat. I have had 3 hules replaced by hobie and a set of rolleze wheels at no cost to me. Hobie service is second to none.


----------



## Robin

Buy a Outback,You'll never look back ..............excpt to see who's paddling behind you!

Robin


----------



## PAWGhunter

Got the 2011 olive/green Outback. Ordered from austinkayaks, so should be here early next week. Going to take the OK Prowler on a extended trip this weekend to say goodbye the right way. Having surgery at the end of next week, so I wont be able to use the new Hobie til early July, but excited!


----------



## pchedeen

Just bought my Outback on Wednesday. Maiden voyage will be tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Waters

*Our Hobies*

I got my Hobie outback in 2008 and fished the GCKFA tournament ever since. I bought my wife a outback in 2009 and ever since we both have been fishing every where we can. I believe in the hobie mirage drive, hands free for fishing. I have been recommending Hobie to all that ask me at work what the best kayak to buy, it's high priced but well worth the money. Can't beat a hobie ---- very stable kayaks. Once you own one it will make a believer out of you.

Release the ones you don't eat and catch them another day.


----------



## pchedeen

I have been out fishing in my Outback twice now and really like it. It has an astonishing ability to position itself around structures with the rudder and Mirage drive. Even without pedaling you can still orient the kayak using the rudder.

It gets a little wet and sloppy if there is any chop at all but the ride is stable. Doesn't paddle like my OB Prowler 13 but I find myself using the Mirage drive more and more. Paddling is not great but OK. I'm going to try it with my other longer paddle and see if that makes a difference. My legs are quickly getting stronger so I can use the drive for longer periods of time. I am 61 so this is some good exercise for an old fart.

Total fishing machine; I am so glad I bought it. Kind of reminds me of Apple computers...expensive but well worth the investment.

Pete


----------



## PAWGhunter

I am a new Hobie Outback owner and I F'N LOVE IT! I resisted so long getting a peddle drive kayak because I liked the arm workout from paddling, but I treated myself to a new Outback as a Fathers Day gift. The wife and kids got me the turbo fins, steering knob and sailing rudder upgrades for Fathers Day. I've taken it out three times and love it more and more every time! Its just amazing how fast it is and how much control I have on the water. I've been about to catch so much more fish now cause my arms are almost always free. Just a great fishing kayak.


----------



## B.Fine

I waited until I got a little more used to my Hobie before posting.

Today I took my son out on my old OK and I was missing my Hobie in 5 mins. I can see a tandem in my future someday. 

Fishing hands free while pedaling is huge, but it would have been PRICELESS when you're baiting hooks and releasing fish for a ten year old!

I absolutely LOVE my PA. Everything is in easy reach. The only drawback is the front hatch. It's not insulated and its not waterproof. It doesn't keep anything cold or dry. Anyone figured out a use for it?

Kirk at Key Sailing was great to work with and thier inventory seems to be stacked!!!

Barrett


----------

